# CA Snog with a BB DET?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Will this setup pass smog in a test-only center? What are the legalities involved. 
-Tom Wu
p.s. good to see some se-r mailing list folks from back in the day on here


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

oversteerdawg said:


> *Will this setup pass smog in a test-only center? What are the legalities involved.
> -Tom Wu
> p.s. good to see some se-r mailing list folks from back in the day on here *


A DET will not pass smog in CA. First it doesn't have an EGR. Even if put an EGR on it's not a US motor and hasn't passed US emmisions standards. Even if you get it to pass out the tailpipe it will not pass the visual test.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wtf is up with this 'visual test' thing? why would anyone cvare what it looks like as long as its not polluting? i mean its an engine, not a broken body panel


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

how do so many peeps get away with the DET's in 240's and such in cali?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

It's a secret.  $$$$$


nak1 said:


> *how do so many peeps get away with the DET's in 240's and such in cali? *


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*comeon....*

let me in on it. im worried that if i do the swap the military will transfer me out there and i will be stuck trying to sell the Sentra for table scraps.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: comeon....*

Money bro, and knowing the right person.



nak1 said:


> *let me in on it. im worried that if i do the swap the military will transfer me out there and i will be stuck trying to sell the Sentra for table scraps. *


----------

